# Bought a used Snowmaster...



## zward (Mar 11, 2019)

Well, not sure if it was the smartest move, but I bought a used Snowmaster. Has a bit of rust and corrosion, but started right up and runs smoothly. Advice on things to check before I do end of season maintenance? Was debating draining fuel vs adding stabilizer. Not sure what's in there now fuel wise. Also probably an oil change and spark plug for good measure. Anything to lubricate or adjust? Anything else?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF
Download owners manual. Read it.
Enjoy your blower. They're supposed to be pretty good machines.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

The user manual will have the recommended end of season maintenance. Yes on change the spark plug, change oil and lube the chassis parts. Some on this forum will say drain the gas, some will say add Stabil and keep the tank full - never ending debate. 

Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------

